# Heater/Air Vent Control '05 Blows Floor Only



## Day-Day (Oct 15, 2010)

The A/C-Heater system air blows out as though it is set on the "floor setting" no matter where I turn the vent switch. The fan speed switch and all other controls seem to be working okay.

Any suggestions on what to check and how to access?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

There is a cable for the "mode" door, it comes off the back of the control head, it is held down with a clip or 2, if the clip broke it will not work as intended... or its the control head itself. Thays where I would start anyway..


----------



## Day-Day (Oct 15, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> There is a cable for the "mode" door, it comes off the back of the control head, it is held down with a clip or 2, if the clip broke it will not work as intended... or its the control head itself. Thays where I would start anyway..


Thanks Speedo. I've looked at a parts diagram and I think I know the cable you are referring to. I still need to figure out what to remove in order to check it out. I've opened up the area from the passenger side so I'll try the same on the driver's side before attacking the center.

The diagram shows a screw that attaches the control unit on the front but this is covered so there is more stuff to come off if I have to take the control unit out.


----------



## Day-Day (Oct 15, 2010)

*Fixed It*

It's me again; Speedo nailed it.

The metal clip that holds the control cable in place on the the control unit came loose because the plastic broke around the hole where the clip snaps in. I used a cable tie to strap the clip back down after positioning the cable back where it fits in on the bottom side of the control unit.

The initial step to access this was to pry out the plastic part on top of the center of the dash. This is the cluster that holds the storage box and has the emergency flasher switch and the 2 upper air vents. Then start removing screws to take the radio and 6-CD changer out. More screws to take control unit loose (after releasing cables from radio to clear it).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

glad it turned out to be just the clip!  amazing what one stupid clip can do huh...


----------



## Day-Day (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm tired of plastic pieces breaking. That looks like what happened here so the metal clip couldn't stay locked in place.

I'm been waiting for 7 weeks now for a new window regulator (right-rear) because a little plastic piece broke and I can't see a way of just replacing the plastic part.


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

This happened to my 04 Sentra along with the heater lights burning out. I drilled a hole in the plastic next to the metal clip and used a zip tie to replace the broken plastic. It wasn't a tight fit so I used electrical tape to make the metal clip "thicker". It's been working for awhile like that. I tried gluing the broken plastic piece back on but it just came out again. Nissans are so cheap...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ its every car out there! Weight savings(plastics) = mpgs


----------

